# Let it snow !!!



## dalejiw25 (Jan 13, 2012)

Put 70 miles on the sleds yesterday. See if we can't top that today. Bout time.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

dalejiw25 said:


> Put 70 miles on the sleds yesterday. See if we can't top that today. Bout time.


I knew that snow was gonna make some people happy!


----------



## JDsporty (Jan 12, 2017)

Have you managed to top the 70-mile run?


----------

